# Dolly Parton's sings Jolene at 33 1/3  rpm



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## MrJim (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow. That was amazing!!! Much better even than the original version. 

I wonder if that was really the original recording slowed down or somebody else.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Wow. That was amazing!!! Much better even than the original version.
> 
> I wonder if that was really the original recording slowed down or somebody else.


Yeah, it's her. http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/08/slowed-down-dolly-parton.html


----------

